# Husky Pro screwdrivers... wow.



## someguy (Feb 3, 2012)

I picked up a square shank 3/8 flat blade Husky Pro screwdriver a while back because I needed a new beater and I am absolutely amazing by how durable this thing is. The head still has squared edges and there isn't a Damn thing wrong with it. I've used to to chip, pry and tighten up coupling on larger pipe and its stood up to the beating. The handle is extremely comfortable also. Anyone else tried Husky Pro yet? Id recommend.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

As a trial thing to see which was better Craftsman Professional or Husky Pro, I came to the conculsion both aren't for professionals. Better tools for homeowners than the previous models both brands sell. 

I have to ask , I'm not saying you do. Do you work for Home Depot.


----------



## someguy (Feb 3, 2012)

No I'm a second year. All my screwdrivers are Klein but like I said I needed a cheap beater and I was impressed with the Husky Pro.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Husky Pro, Craftsman drivers are both manufactured by Western Forge. Look at the handle, you'll see WF there. In fact, if you look around at a lot of tools you'll see WF there. Even rigid pipe wrenches have those initials on the *jaws* of the tools.

I have not been impressed with them. I've rounded off the flatheads and the #2 phillips cam out more easily than a german screwdriver I have.

I do not recommend unless you're looking for something cheap and cheap.


----------



## someguy (Feb 3, 2012)

No I would never choose them my primary screwdrivers for work. Just saying that I was surprised by the quality. I wish more prominent companies would imitate the Husky Pro handles though. Very comfortable and a good grip.


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

anyone try out the new milwaukee drivers? guy i go to school with bought them. theyre pretty nifty. i like the flat/phillips combo driver and the fact they all have a hole in them so you can make wire hooks for around screws. they have a "stripper" in them but i found that it was less then efficient.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

The Ridgid screwdrivers that Home Depot used to sell with the orange handle (This was early 2000's) had a nice comfortable grip on them. I've got two, a 3/8 8" beater and a 5/16 4" "swirly". Wish I could find those again but I think Ridgid discontinued them.

Like these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-1...787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41622dd00b


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

wellpoison said:


> anyone try out the new milwaukee drivers...?


 I haven't worked with them, but another guy has them and they didn't seem very solid to me.

I do love that Philips-flat combo. A lot of companies sell it under the name "terminal screwdriver." 

-John


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I use Millwaukee screwdrivers as my primary drivers. Got em as a x-mas gift and thought the same thing but I started using the big flathead as a beater, then liked the way the phillips held screws on the tip just so and then noticed how they started working there way into my bag. Overall they really arent bad.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I bought some fancy Milwaukee phillips and square drive bits. They have not held up any better than generic ones from a supply house.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Briancraig81 said:


> The Ridgid screwdrivers that Home Depot used to sell with the orange handle (This was early 2000's) had a nice comfortable grip on them. I've got two, a 3/8 8" beater and a 5/16 4" "swirly". Wish I could find those again but I think Ridgid discontinued them.
> 
> Like these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-1...787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41622dd00b


Funny you mention those handles, go to Sears and pickup Craftsman Professional screwdrivers. Same handle design.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Look a little closer, that is not a phillipps flat combo. And it is not a terminal driver either, they are different.


















As you can see, it's a flat and square combo, called an ECX driver









These are terminal drivers, they do not have a square.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Look a little closer, that is not a phillipps flat combo. And it is not a terminal driver either, they are different.
> 
> As you can see, it's a flat and square combo, called an ECX driver
> 
> These are terminal drivers, they do not have a square.


Milwaukee makes a 11 in 1 with the same tip. And cobalt makes a screwdriver that continually turns no matter which direction your wrist is turning. It also has that same slot/robinson combo tip. I personally feel it is a waste. You can't use it just as a slotted screwdriver out as a square. Pretty much just good for panels (square d in particular)


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

I use the Milwaukee drivers daily. No probs so far. Really like the ecx drivers, won't strip out the 6/32 screws when driving into masonary boxs that have Crete in the threads. You'll snap the screw head off before you strip it out.


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Funny you mention those handles, go to Sears and pickup Craftsman Professional screwdrivers. Same handle design.


Some of the Husky and Craftsman tools are made at the same place.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

By far I think the Felo handle is the best feeling out there, which is good since I think Felo makes the best blades as well. But I was pleasantly surprised when I went to sears and felt the Craftsman Professional screwdriver. 
My tests shown that it's far from professional, but a good screwdriver for homeowners, or those who rather not spend money on the better stuff. I did buy 1 slotted ( i think it was a 1/4" by 6" ) and a phillips #2 to put them to a test. Although comfortable, the blade disformed quickly on the slotted and the phillips had way to much cam-out. Overall review was better than their ordinary line or that 1st go around of professional junk that mimicked the Klein handle look in red or blue hard plastics instead of Klein yellow, or Greenlee's green.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Flectric said:


> By far I think the Felo handle is the best feeling out there, which is good since I think Felo makes the best blades as well. But I was pleasantly surprised when I went to sears and felt the Craftsman Professional screwdriver.
> My tests shown that it's far from professional, but a good screwdriver for homeowners, or those who rather not spend money on the better stuff. I did buy 1 slotted ( i think it was a 1/4" by 6" ) and a phillips #2 to put them to a test. Although comfortable, the blade disformed quickly on the slotted and the phillips had way to much cam-out. Overall review was better than their ordinary line or that 1st go around of professional junk that mimicked the Klein handle look in red or blue hard plastics instead of Klein yellow, or Greenlee's green.


How exactly are you conducting these tests or is it just your personal evaluation? Have you ever tried Wiha?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Genesis98 said:


> Some of the Husky and Craftsman tools are made at the same place.


made in the usa in colorado at western forge which is owned by ideal industries, also the new sk line looks just like the craftsman proline, because sk is also owned by ideal industries


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

There we go, i knew somebody would post it. I was not feeling ambitions enough to go look.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

I see on this forum that alot of the professional electricians prefer screwdrivers manufactured by Whera, although in my 35+ career, have been a faithful Klein user in the screwdriver area due to the fact they offer 6" versions of all types of drivers, does Shreds offer the same?


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Last question should have been does Whera offer the same in 6" size?


----------



## Tempest (Jan 30, 2012)

wellpoison said:


> anyone try out the new milwaukee drivers? guy i go to school with bought them. theyre pretty nifty. i like the flat/phillips combo driver and the fact they all have a hole in them so you can make wire hooks for around screws. they have a "stripper" in them but i found that it was less then efficient.


I bought the one you describe. Everything you said is true. For a difference of a couple bucks with the Klein 10-1 you get flat/robbie combo (csx ?) and an extra bit with a no.1 flat and Phillips. The torx bit on the Klein and the durability of the brand justify the higher price....just don't lose your Robbie bit in a coupling -_-'


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Budman121 said:


> I see on this forum that alot of the professional electricians prefer screwdrivers manufactured by Whera, although in my 35+ career, have been a faithful Klein user in the screwdriver area due to the fact they offer 6" versions of all types of drivers, does Shreds offer the same?


Actually they don't. They mak a 3" shaft metric nut driver but not a six.


----------

